
GitHub's CommonMark Markdown renderer is now safe by default - hultner
https://github.com/github/cmark-gfm/pull/123
======
hultner
This is the result from a library I built this monday called safemd
([https://github.com/Hultner/safemd](https://github.com/Hultner/safemd)). It
didn't gain much attraction on HN but stayed on top 3 lobste.rs
([https://lobste.rs/s/szw60m/safemd_markdown_renderer_focusing...](https://lobste.rs/s/szw60m/safemd_markdown_renderer_focusing_on))
frontpage items for a full-day.

This caught the attention from kivikakk/Ashe, the primary maintainer cmark-gfm
(GitHub's CommonMark renderer) and ultimately led her to change the default
behaviour in their upstream library.

Show HN from this monday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18222603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18222603)

I am humbled by the fact that my little project managed to get the default
behaviour changed and as a strong believer in safe defaults I see it as a much
greater success then I ever think my project could have achived.

